# πέρκα = perch | painted comber



## nickel (Aug 22, 2010)

Τα περισσότερα λεξικά δεν έχουν καταλάβει ότι υπάρχουν δύο πέρκες. Υπάρχει η πέρκα του γλυκού νερού και η πέρκα της θάλασσας.

Η *ποταμίσια πέρκα* (_Perca fluviatilis_) –η _κοινή ευρωπαϊκή πέρκα_— είναι η _*European perch*_, που έχουμε κι εμείς σε λίμνες και ποτάμια της βόρειας Ελλάδας. Κοιτάξτε τις σελίδες για *πέρκα* ή *περκί* ή *πρικί*.






*Πέρκα του γλυκού νερού (European perch)*​
Αυτήν έχουν υπόψη τα ελληνοαγγλικά λεξικά που δίνουν μετάφρασμα _*perch*_, αυτήν περιγράφει με ακρίβεια και το ΛΝΕΓ:
*πέρκα* (η) (περκών) εδώδιμο ψάρι με αγκαθωτά κόκκινα ή πορτοκαλιά πτερύγια, σώμα πεπιεσμένο στα πλευρά και χρώμα πράσινο με σκούρες, κάθετες ραβδώσεις.​
Μέσα στην αοριστία το λήμμα του ΛΚΝ, συλλαμβάνει ωστόσο και τη θαλασσινή πέρκα:
*πέρκα* η & *πέρκη* η : (ζωολ.) ονομασία ορισμένων ειδών ψαριών από τα οποία άλλα ζουν στη θάλασσα και άλλα σε γλυκά νερά.​
Την έχει και ο Πάπυρος (κάτω από την ποταμίσια):
Με κοινές ονομασίες πέρκα, περκάκι ή περκί ή πέρδικα είναι επίσης γνωστά από τις ελληνικές θάλασσες 2 τουλάχιστον είδη ψαριών τού γένους _Serranus_ (_S. scriba_ και _S. hepatus_) γνωστών ευρύτερα ως χάνων (οικογένεια Serranidae). Η ζώνη εξάπλωσής τους εκτείνεται σ’ όλη την Μεσόγειο, τον Εύξεινο Πόντο και τον ανατολικό Ατλαντικό. Έχουν σώμα ρομβοειδές, με σκουροκάστανες εγκάρσιες ταινίες, οι οποίες στο πίσω μέρος, εν μέρει διχάζονται. Ακόμη, υπάρχει στην κοιλιά τών ενηλίκων μια μπλε ή βιολετιά κηλίδα και στα βραγχιακά επικαλύμματα γραμμωτά σχέδια. Μήκους 25 εκατοστομέτρων, συχνάζουν σε υφάλους ανάμεσα στα πυκνά φύκια τής παράκτιας ζώνης (βάθους 30-50 μέτρων), όπου κατέχουν ένα πεδίο, που προστατεύουν από εισβολές ατόμων τού ίδιου είδους. Εκεί παραφυλάγουν την λεία τους η οποία αποτελείται από σμήνη αθερινών, τοποθετούμενων λοξά με το κεφάλι προς τα πάνω. Είναι αρκετά περίεργα ζώα. Γεννούν κοντά στην ακτή, από τον Μάιο ώς τον Αύγουστο και κολλούν τα αβγά τους στις πέτρες.​




*Πέρκα της θάλασσας (Painted comber)*​
Αυτή η πέρκα, της οικογένειας Σερρανίδες, είναι κυρίως το είδος _Serranus scriba_ (Σερράνος ο γραφέας, από τα γραμμωτά σχέδια της μουσούδας). Ένα άλλο είδος, ο _Serranus cabrilla_ (παναπεί αιγίσκος, δηλ. κατσικούλα), είναι ο *χάννος*, που τα λεξικά τον θέλουν με δύο –ν– (νήμα εδώ).

Στα αγγλικά:
*πέρκα* (_Serranus scriba_) = painted comber
*χάννος* (_Serranus cabrilla_) = comber

Το αγαπημένο μου βιβλίο για τα ψάρια της Μεσογείου τα έχει παρέα εδώ:
http://books.google.com/books?id=CN...terranean seafood&pg=PA73#v=onepage&q&f=false

Ο *serranus* (λέξη νεολατινική, από άλλο όνομα ψαριού, _serra_, που σημαίνει πρίστης, δηλαδή πριονιστής) έχει μεταγραφεί _σερράνος_. Έτσι τον έχουν ο Δρανδάκης και ο Πάπυρος. Και, προφανώς, είναι από τις λέξεις που έχουν ξεφύγει από την απλοποίηση.

Ένας-δυο άνθρωποι γράφουν για _σερρανέλλο_ (από το _Serranellus_, υποδιαίρεση του Jordan, για να μπερδεύει τον κόσμο). Αλλά ας μη μεταφράζουμε _σερρανέλλο_ τον _Serranus_!

Εμένα, ωστόσο, δεν με ενδιαφέρει τόσο ο σερράνος – και ακόμα λιγότερο με ενδιαφέρει ο σερρανέλλος. Το ερώτημα είναι: τι σχέση έχει η _*πάστα σεράνο*_ με όλα αυτά;




Η απλογραφημένη _σεράνο_ πήρε το όνομά της από την απλογραφημένη _*Ροζίτα Σεράνο*_ (1914-1997), την τραγουδίστρια που ήταν γνωστή σαν το «αηδόνι της Χιλής». 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosita_Serrano

Η Wikipedia δεν αναφέρει τη σχέση της με τον Γιάννη Σπάρτακο (1914-2001), ούτε ότι κάποιο ζαχαροπλαστείο (το Σελέκτ της Φωκίωνος Νέγρη; το Ζώναρς;) έδωσε το όνομά της στο συγκεκριμένο σοκολατογλυκό.

Διαβάζω σε ένα ιστολόγιο:
Τον Αύγουστο του 1951 η Ρένα Βλαχοπούλου αποφασίζει να επιστρέψει στη Ελλάδα (από την Αμερική) αλλά ο Σπάρτακος παραμένει λίγους μήνες ακόμα. Θα γυρίσει στις αρχές του ’52, αλλά σύντομα θα φύγει και πάλι για μια νέα περιοδεία, αυτή τη φορά στην Ευρώπη, έχοντας για παρτενέρ του το διάσημο «αηδόνι της Χιλής», τη Ροζίτα Σεράνο, με την οποία ήταν ζευγάρι και στη ζωή. […] Η περιοδεία με τη Σεράνο ολοκληρώνεται το 1957 και ο Σπάρτακος επιστρέφει στην καλλιτεχνική ζωή της Αθήνας. ​
H Σεράνο, που ήταν αηδόνι και όχι ψάρι, τραγουδάει εδώ την Paloma (το περιστέρι). Αν δεν έχετε μπερδέψει τα ζώα, δεν έχω κάνει καλά τη δουλειά μου. Ίσως θα πρέπει να προσθέσω ότι την πέρκα τη λένε και περκίδα ή πέρδικα.






Ευχαριστώ τη Φρειδερίκη για την έμπνευση. Θα την ευχαριστήσω ξανά αν θα «φάει» τον σερρανέλλο.


----------



## Costas (Aug 23, 2010)

Πάντως, αν κατάλαβα καλά απ' το γουγλοβιβλίο, και στα γαλλικά υπάρχει μπέρδεμα (perche/serran).


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2010)

Αν εννοείς το serran écriture / perche de mer, ναι. Να τα βάλω όλα μαζί, με τάξη:

Επιστημονικό: _Perca fluviatilis_ (Πέρκα η ποτάμια)
Ελληνικό: Κοινή ευρωπαϊκή πέρκα, πέρκα του γλυκού νερού
Αγγλικό: European perch
Γαλλικό: Perche commune

Επιστημονικό: _Serranus scriba_ (Σερράνος ο γραφέας)
Ελληνικό: Πέρκα της θάλασσας κ.λπ.
Αγγλικό: Painted comber
Γαλλικό: Serran écriture, Perche de mer

Επιστημονικό: _Serranus cabrilla_ (Σερράνος ο αιγίσκος)
Ελληνικό: Χάννος
Αγγλικό: Comber
Γαλλικό: Serran (commun)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 23, 2010)

Με την _πέρκα_ (και τη σχέση της με την _πρέκνα_ "στίγμα, φακίδα") είχε γίνει και η λεξιλογική ανακοίνωση για τη δημιουργία του ιστολογίου του Νίκου Σαραντάκου: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=26470&postcount=20 (η σχετική δημοσίευσή του είναι εδώ: http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2009/02/25/prekna/).

Αλλά ας περκολογήσουμε λίγο ακόμη: Από το παλαιοαγγλικό *bærs* "πέρκα" (και τα συγγενικά του σ' άλλες γλώσσες) έχουν προκύψει και οι ακόλουθες λέξεις:

*bar* E18. [γαλλ. _bar(s)_ < ολλανδ. _baars_: βλ. BARSE & σύγκρ. BASS n.1] = MEAGRE n.1 (_Argyrosomus regius_) = *κρανιός*. Όπως βλέπουμε σε αυτό το άρθρο: http://www.bioline.org.br/request?fb95004 (έχει και συνδέσμους προς εικόνες, στο κάτω μέρος) υπάρχουν διάφορες επιστημονικές ονομασίες για τον κρανιό: Type species _*Argyrosomus procerus* _Pylaie, 1835 (substitute name for _"*Sciaena aquila* _Cuvier" = _*Cheilodipterus aquila* _Lacepede, 1803, = _*Perca regia* _Asso, 1801 = _*Argyrosomus regius*) _by monotypy. Τα προηγούμενα τα επιβεβαιώνουμε και από εδώ: http://bioportal.bioontology.org/visualize/38802/NCBITaxon:334903. Έτσι π.χ. βλέπουμε ότι ο κρανιός σε αυτήν τη σελίδα: http://www.homefood.gr/fishes/fish.asp?l=202&m=1&id=22 δίνεται ως _Sciaena aquila_ (για το οποίο έχουμε στο GWord, λήμμα _bar_: _Σκίαινα ο αετός_) κι όχι ως _Argyrosomus regius_ (ωστόσο, το _Johnius hololepidotus_ που αναφέρεται επίσης εκεί, είναι λανθασμένο). Εξίσου λανθασμένο είναι εκείνο που αναφέρουν ορισμένες διαδικτυακές πηγές, ότι δηλαδή _Argyrosomus regius_ είναι το μαγιάτικο. Η ίδια λέξη είναι σε ευρεία χρήση και στη γαλλική γλώσσα (emprunté à la fin du XIIe siècle au moyen néerlandais *baers* («poisson») et à *baerse*, *barse* («perche, bar»), lui-même à rattacher au moyen néerlandais borstel («poil, soie, brosse»), ce poisson ayant été ainsi nommé en référence à ces dangereuses épines dorsales), όπου βλέπουμε ότι περιγράφει πλειάδα ειδών —bar (poisson)—, όπως ακριβώς και το αγγλ. _bass_ (για το οποίο βλ. παρακάτω).
*barse* Long _dial_. [OE _baers_, _bears_ = OS bars, MDu. _ba(e)rse_, Du. _baars_, MHG _bars_, G _Barsch_: cf. BAR n.2, BASS n.1] A kind of fish, _esp_. a perch. Καθότι το _barse_ είναι διαλεκτικός τύπος, θα το αποδώσουμε με κάτι αντίστοιχο στην ελληνική, όπως λ.χ. το _περκί_ ή το _πρικί_.
*bass* (επίσης *basse*, † *base*). LME. [Alt. of BARSE. 1375–1425; late ME _bas_, earlier _bærs_, OE _bærs_ (with loss of _r_ before _s_ as in ASS2, PASSEL, etc.); cf. D _baars_, G _Barsch_, OSw _agh-borre_] The common perch; any of numerous spiny-finned freshwater and marine percoid fishes related to or resembling the common perch; esp. a European marine fish, _Dicentrarchus labrax_. Το Online Etymology Dictionary περιγράφει για το αγγλ. _bass_ την ίδια πορεία που είδαμε πιο πριν και για το γαλλ. _bar_: "fish," 15c. corruption of O.E. _bærs_ "a fish, perch," from P.Gmc. base *_bars_- "sharp" (cf. M.Du. _baerse_, M.H.G. _bars_, Ger. _Barsch_ "perch," Ger. _barsch_ "rough"), from PIE base *_bhors_- "bristle." The fish was so called for its dorsal fins. Η λέξη _bass_ όμως, αρχικά χρησιμοποιήθηκε για να περιγράψει ειδικά την κοινή ευρωπαϊκή πέρκα (_Perca fluviatilis_), και στη συνέχεια διευρύνθηκε τόσο που σήμερα καλύπτει πολλά εδώδιμα ψάρια, και ποταμίσια και θαλασσινά, τόσο της οικογένειας Σερρανίδες όσο και άλλα Περκόμορφα: _Bass_. Έτσι το _bass_ έχει κάνει μεγάλη ζημιά και σ' αρκετούς μεταφραστές, οι οποίοι ανοίγουν το λεξικό, βλέπουν «πέρκα», και βάζουν άκριτα _πέρκα_ παντού:



cythere said:


> Από την ταινία "Έχετε κάνει κράτηση;". Το ακριβό sea bass μεταμορφώθηκε (στους υποτίτλους) σε φθηνή πέρκα. Τι σχέση έχει άραγε το λαβράκι με την πέρκα;





Zazula said:


> [...]
> 5. Αναφέρεται αρκετές φορές το _peacock bass_, το οποίο έχει αφεθεί αμετάφραστο. Θα προτιμούσα να είχε μεταφραστεί (αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρόκειται για την _κίχλη_). Πιο μετά άκουσα και για «πέρκα», αλλά πέρκες στον Αμαζόνιο δεν υπάρχουν. Προφανώς έχουμε παρανόηση του _bass_, το οποίο στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση αναφέρεται γενικά στην υπόταξη Περκοειδείς, και πιθανότατα πιο συγκεκριμένα στην οικογένεια Κιχλίδες (ίσως, δηλαδή, αφού είχε ήδη αναφερθεί κάποιες φορές το _peacock bass_, στη συνέχεια να γινόταν αναφορά σε αυτό ως σκέτο _bass_, κι άρα πάλι για την _κίχλη_ πρόκειται κι όχι για πέρκα).
> [...]


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2010)

Μπράβο, απαραίτητη η προσθήκη για το *bass*. Να κάνω κι εγώ την απαραίτητη δασκαλίστικη προσθήκη μου:

bass, το ψάρι, προφέρεται [μπας] (όπως το ass, όχι το bus)
bass, το μπάσο, προφέρεται [μπέις] (όπως το base)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 24, 2014)

nickel said:


> Μπράβο, απαραίτητη η προσθήκη για το *bass*. Να κάνω κι εγώ την απαραίτητη δασκαλίστικη προσθήκη μου:
> bass, το ψάρι, προφέρεται [μπας] (όπως το ass, όχι το bus)
> bass, το μπάσο, προφέρεται [μπέις] (όπως το base)


Και για την εμπέδωση των διαφορών στην προφορά των δύο _*bass*_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krCLBP2F4I4#t=85


----------

